
Life and Death in the App Store - olb
http://www.theverge.com/2016/3/2/11140928/app-store-economy-apple-android-pixite-bankruptcy
======
caseynewton
Would be curious to hear how app developers here are dealing with the
saturation in the US market. How do you cut through the noise?

